# Sad Story from school today



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am a softmore in high school, and a kid that i know pretty well got in a fight with another student, well to make a long story short the kid i know won the fight, unfortunately he took it a little bit too far and the kid needed to be airlifted to siouxfalls for head injuries, about two hrs. later the kid died.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds like they both lost :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bird_Killer09 said:


> I am a softmore in high school, and a kid that i know pretty well got in a fight with another student, well to make a long story short the kid i know won the fight, unfortunately he took it a little bit too far and the kid needed to be airlifted to siouxfalls for head injuries, about two hrs. later the kid died.


A little too far???? Unfortunately????

For christ sake he killed a kid, this is more than "just a little bit too far".

What exactly did he win? :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fortunately for him he is a kid, he will be given a second chance.
Unfortunately the other kid will not get a second chance.

When you are pounding on someone, you know when enough is enough. It is sad to hear.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/S/ ... TE=DEFAULT

Here's the link to the story


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I missed something. The story said it left him hospitalized, nothing was said about dead.

Still sucks for both parties but assualt is better than manslaughter and hospitalized is better than dead.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

There is no excuse for such a tragedy. Both were old enough to know better. Sad to hear! Very sad indeed.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This is extremely sad. It is a good reminder to why most, if not all, fights are stupid. I used to be a fighter and then realized the potential exists for this to happen in *every* fight. We had 2 guys in the Air Force that were best friends...went out drinking got in a fight...one punched the other...he fell and his head on the curb...died! Other guy received manslaughter.

I feel for all parties and involved....immaturity/stupidity led to such a tragedy :eyeroll:

Mike


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> When you are pounding on someone


Hopefully kids will never get the chance to pound on someone. i know fighting is the way of the world at times, but the bigger man walks away. I've been in a few, lost a few, won a few, and watched some happen that left guys bloody and in the hospital.

NOTHING good comes from physical violence.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

OHhhh the memories of watching good ol Devils Lake fights. Must have been the boredom cuz they were plentiful. Funny as you get older and have kids you hope to god your kids don't have to go thru that. I'm sure ND Terminator sent us running thru the alleys on a few occasions.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

hursday, September 7, 2006 8:29 AM CDT

A 15-year-old Watertown High School student is recovering in a Sioux falls hospital Thursday morning after an assault Wednesday in the halls of WHS, allegedly at the hands of a fellow WHS student.

Watertown Police Department public information officer Sgt. Troy Van Dusen said Thursday morning that the 17-year-old male will be charged with one count of aggravated assault as an adult through the office of Codington County State's Attorney Vince Foley.

Van Dusen described the condition of the victim as 'improving.'

Looks to me he is alive


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

aggrivated assualt. All he'll get is a slap on the wrist and some community service. In my opinion that kid needs to get locked up for a while so someone can pound on him


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

BurnZ said:


> aggrivated assualt. All he'll get is a slap on the wrist and some community service. In my opinion that kid needs to get locked up for a while so someone can pound on him


We don't know the details of this, so how can you say that? Maybe the kid who is in the hospital started this whole thing and the other guy was just protecting himself. I agree that he probably took it too far, but all it takes is one good punch to cause brain trauma. I'm sure the fight was mutual and they both should be charged with assualt.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

While both kids were at fault, they are going to punish the kid who gave the beating even though the other kid may have deserved it. Remember Ralphie in a X-mas Story, when he took it too Scott Farkus? Now make those kids 15-16 and Ralphie is in trouble if he hits another kid that many times. If the kid dies.....well then the crime could be murder.

What did he win..... criminal charges, jail time, perment record if charged as an adult, expulsion??,


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

N2DUXS said:


> BurnZ said:
> 
> 
> > aggrivated assualt. All he'll get is a slap on the wrist and some community service. In my opinion that kid needs to get locked up for a while so someone can pound on him
> ...


It takes more than just one punch to almost kill someone and put them in critical condition. Unless your name is bruce lee


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

BurnZ said:


> N2DUXS said:
> 
> 
> > BurnZ said:
> ...


No it doesn't!!! You just need to hit them in the right spot.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

Nope one punch placed right can kill. They call it One punch homicide and it does happen.


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

"Watertown Police Spokesman Troy VanDusen says officers and paramedics were called to the scene about eleven-thirty to help a 15-year-old boy who had been beaten and was bleeding"

Beaten and Bleading, Sounds like there was more than one punch to me. To me that sounds like the other kid had already won the fight and just kept going


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Nope one punch placed right can kill. They call it One punch homicide and it does happen.


It happened to a friend that Chris and I grew up with. Kevin Johnson was living in AZ. and took one punch outside a bar in Scottsdale. He never woke up from it!!! All it takes is one punch!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm not so sure the other kid is dead. This has todays date. http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=0,50817
http://www.keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=0,50832


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

So the kid didnt die, thats good to hear


----------

